# Rear plate recess help!



## Sirchawn (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi guys. After a good while from selling my white tt and owning several different cars I find myself back to the good old tt. Iv had a black v6, white modified turbo so had to get the convertible this time to make well smart for the summer as its loads of coupe's round my way now.
Iv bought a 2001 225 with 70k in silver. Woman owner and immaculate black leather. 
The plans are to smooth the front bumper, repeaters, remover the spoiler, v6 rear valance, bags, and on original bbs rs wheels if I can find myself a set. Maybe get some recaro cs buckets. Full quilted leather trim including tonneau cover, roll hoops. 
Tuning be crazy.

I have looked on the search for anything to do with making the rear plate recess smaller but can only see the front recess being smoothed etc. any help would be appreciated cos want to get the bodywork sorted by the time I find some rims.

Thanks. Chawn


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... I think your best bet would be to try and get hold of a U.S spec rear bumper rather than trying to make the recess smaller on a euro spec one. I don't know the part number for it- but I'm sure if you post this thread in the 8N section of the forum somebody will be able to help you out! ...










Good luck with the project by the way!
Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As above most people just go for the US back bumper


----------



## matbiggs (Aug 26, 2009)

all what you have said above what your doing to your car has already been done in the states, exactly the same but with porsche seats instead of cs's

check the link below it will give you some idea of what you want to achieve
hope this helps

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... ged-bbs-rs


----------

